# What brand/speed gun do you use?



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

We have been using the DeWalt 255's. We've had great results with them as they are a 5300 rpm screw gun. I'm just wondering what everyone else is using? I'm thinking about trying out the Makita "rocket" 6825, heard anything on those?


----------



## TimberTom (Oct 26, 2009)

Ive been using the DeWalt DW272 - it does about 4000rpm. It has served me well, and taken quite a beating with no drop in performance.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Lust bought the new Hilti SF5000A 21.6V. Very light, 5000 rpm and quick as.....


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> We have been using the DeWalt 255's. We've had great results with them as they are a 5300 rpm screw gun. I'm just wondering what everyone else is using? I'm thinking about trying out the Makita "rocket" 6825, heard anything on those?



We use the 255's as well. Have 6 of them....They take a beating and hold up well. The upside is that Dewalt has a 3 year warranty. Free replacement at my supplier. Can't beat that. I counted up one day, and for a small company like mine (me and 4 other guys)...I have 32 Dewalt tools...what can I say, I like black and yellow...


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

I have always used the dewalts, they hold up very well, I switched to the makitas a few yrs ago and like them alot, they get into the corners further cause of the colapsable clip. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

We have been using the DeWalt 255's. We've had great results with them as they are a 5300 rpm screw gun. <<

I use the same, its excellent for wood studs or 25 gauge metal. The thicker the metal is, the slower your need your rpms. For 20 gauge or lower, I use my other Dewalt gun with 4000 rpms.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't recall the actual model, but my fav was/is the DeWalt 5.4 amp 4000 rpm. I have had to buy any new ones for several years. I still have 4 or 5 left from when still had an hourly crew.

These 5400rpm guns, are they hard on clutches? What is the amps?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=11374225&sourceid=13785867370026510318

My next drill is probably going to be the Hitachi 6000 RPMS - I have 4 cordless, impact drivers, and they work excellent for metal stud framing, and misc screwing.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Been using the 6,000 RPM Makita's the last couple years. They are very nice.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Darren, From my experience, they aren't any harder on clutches than a 4k. They're a 6.0 amp.

I'm really interested in trying that Makita, I just wish more people have used them!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Always felt the Makita (&Milwaukee) were better on steel. The Makita always felt too snappy on wood and too short for me to screw 8' ceilings with (without torching my shoulder).
Reason I asked about the clutches, DeWalt had a 6.3 amp 4000 rpm for awhile ( 10? Years ago). I hated it, felt like it really hard on clutches.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

The one thing I miss about the last two Dewalts we had was the hole in the belt clip for hanging the gun on a screw head. That came in handy now and then.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think I might just stick with the 255


----------



## ryanh (Dec 4, 2009)

Definally Dewalt 255. Also have a DC520 (Cordless) and its ok but alot slower than the 255


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

been hangind since 1973, As far as I am concerned, Makita is the ONLY gun on the market,,, but dewalt users Hate makitas, and Makits users Hate Dewalts,,,, but even at 56 I can SMOKE a dewalt users Arse !!!!!!


----------



## Dryliner (Jan 19, 2010)

TonyM said:


> Lust bought the new Hilti SF5000A 21.6V. Very light, 5000 rpm and quick as.....


Tony, do you have some more input about that Hilti SF5000A screw gun? How does it keep up with a corded tool? Would you rebuy it?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

It is a superb bit of kit. Rarely misses a screw, is light and the battery life is very impressive. I've never had corded tools so can't really compare them, but who'd want to drag a wire around anyway? Get your local Hilti rep out to demonstrate it for you.


----------



## Board-Runner (Mar 3, 2010)

I use a bosch SG45M its 7.0 amp, a little shorter than other brands, nice long cord with a 3 prong plug, its like the dewalts I guess but stonger and faster. They can take a beating and work pretty good but they get really loud over time.


----------



## columbia89 (Apr 26, 2010)

Did a job a couple years back for a buddy where i hunt.He brought me a Senco for helping him out. Works good but those buckets with the strips are costly!Dewalt usually!!


----------



## grid ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

dwelt 4000 always been my favorite . always used Marketa in the eighties and loved them . just bought 2 hilt 4500 18 volt cordless guns . they work great ,and battery's hold up really well. :donatello:hilti takes 75 dollars off if you will trade in any broken gun corded or not, puts those guns at about 325. but good warranty's. grate for any gage. i don't hang rock on my job with a cordless tell noul.


----------



## victorydrywall (Sep 26, 2009)

I use a Grabber screwgun with the Super Drive 55 head for using collated screws on wood. I use the Dewalt 272 on steel. The Grabber (which I believe is made by Black & Decker, as is Dewalt) has been a trusty sidekick for the last 5 years plus. It is definitely worth the initial investment of $300. I know not a lot of guys use auto-feed guns, but it is what I learned on. The Dewalt 272s are a great gun as well. Wondering if anyone is familiar with the auto-feed head offered from Hilti.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

For me its Hilti collated screwguns been useing them for years . the latest one I have 21.6 volt, kicks arse.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> been hangind since 1973, As far as I am concerned, Makita is the ONLY gun on the market,,, but dewalt users Hate makitas, and Makits users Hate Dewalts,,,, but even at 56 I can SMOKE a dewalt users Arse !!!!!!


I totally agree:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I use a Milwaukee. 2500 rpms baby. F#@% Dewalt AND Makita. I've used them both and can't stand either of them . I've also tried a corded Hilti, and didn't care for it. I've never tried any of the collated guns....they sound handy for steel stud work or hanging lids stiff arm, but I can't get past the cost for the boxes of screws.

Personally, I don't think high rpm's make much difference. What's important for speed is how fast can you twirl those screws and get them on the tip? How many can you hold at once without dropping half of them? Have you spent the extra money on a case of good screws that won't end up on the floor because the heads are garbage?


----------



## drywallOne (Sep 24, 2010)

*SD 4500-A18 CPC Drywall Screwdriver*


*The new 18V lithium tool offers everything professional rockers expect of a drywall screwdriver in the world's first cordless design capable of serial production.*


This gun is sick ..you can get it in a combo with a corless hammer drill,the hammer drill can drill 100 1/2 holes on 1 fully charged battery...with a 25 min charge.

The screw gun is made to be held at full rpm well screwing off sheets...2 batteries will last an 8 hour shift screwing all day , the greatest thing about this gun is it makes next to no noise what so ever and it comes with a 2 year full waranty


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Got to be Dewalt 272... My dad once had a dewalt 274 and it had a silent clutch that one was sweet.. i dont like the head on the dewalt 255 its bigger in diamenter... my friend had one and i put a dewalt 272 cone on it gotta say it was still a flake my 272 are sweet


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Drywall_King said:


> Got to be Dewalt 272... My dad once had a dewalt 274 and it had a silent clutch that one was sweet.. i dont like the head on the dewalt 255 its bigger in diamenter... my friend had one and i put a dewalt 272 cone on it gotta say it was still a flake my 272 are sweet


It's been so long I cant remember, but I'm pretty sure I used to run the 274....when they switched to the 272 that's when I quit using them. You can break a dewalt in to have a silent clutch, but it's gotta be done when the gun is new...otherwise you'll kill it.


----------



## A1rocker (Jan 8, 2011)

ive run all kinds on my crew and think that all the big names are pretty good for the price i use metal cone dewalts because we travel and can get them from almost any supplier.Ive found that hiltis shatter easily in the cold if dropped(we do a lot of exterior sheeting)we dont run any strip guns


----------



## vvdrywall (Jan 21, 2011)

I run a Milwuakee screwgun with a Pam auto feeder! This is how I broke in on hangin so I dont know any different! I have run the simple screwguns before but will never look back after using the autofeeders! Yes, the screws cost more, but you dont waste nearly as much either! Plus you get a better product with using all screws! I have contractors who use me partly because my crew runs these guns! By the way, Im new on the forum from California!!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

vvdrywall said:


> I run a Milwuakee screwgun with a Pam auto feeder! This is how I broke in on hangin so I dont know any different! I have run the simple screwguns before but will never look back after using the autofeeders! Yes, the screws cost more, but you dont waste nearly as much either! Plus you get a better product with using all screws! I have contractors who use me partly because my crew runs these guns! By the way, Im new on the forum from California!!!


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## screwyardwork (Jan 26, 2011)

Have dewalts mostly these days for the men,rpm depends on what we are hanging on.I still have 2 black&deckers that are my guns.I also started hanging in 73 ,drove many a nail in those days


----------



## 1drywaller (Mar 24, 2011)

Started out with DeWalt 272's and had good experience. I've tried Makita's, Hilti's, Milwaukee's and Bosch. All were great for a few months, every time I bought a different brand I thought my loyalties were changed but after a few months they'd falter, break or just generally degenerate and the 272 would come out of retirement and I'd wonder why I didn't always use it, clutch stays strong and seats screws well. A few months ago I bought a Makita BFS450 (the cordless 18V Li driver) and was loving it until my employee dropped a giant gob of compound on it. He cleaned it off and because I wasn't sure if I took the housing apart I'd be able to get it back together I let it dry out and used it again. Bad decision. Some dried compound got caught up in the cooling fins on the motor and torched it. But up until then I loved it.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I use this awesome little 3 rpm number....it's got a little thing that I can flip around and use a flathead too. The downside to it is that I can only screw off 2 sheets per day, and I get really bad blisters


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

vvdrywall said:


> I run a Milwuakee screwgun with a Pam auto feeder! This is how I broke in on hangin so I dont know any different! I have run the simple screwguns before but will never look back after using the autofeeders! Yes, the screws cost more, but you dont waste nearly as much either! Plus you get a better product with using all screws! I have contractors who use me partly because my crew runs these guns! By the way, Im new on the forum from California!!!


 What do the tapers say about your auto feeder? Thats all that really matters.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Makita 14.4 lithium autofeeder with graphite powder.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

*FS4200
Makita 4,000 RPM Dryall Screwdriver*



lightest drill I ever used, definitely replaced my Dewalt and saved my shoulder blade.


----------



## FLIPSIDE (Mar 29, 2009)

makita 6825.


----------

